# oil drain plug



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

Real quick question here.On a KA24 what size is the copper/brass washer that seals the oil drain bolt to the pan?Mine seems to have a slight crack in the washer and it leaks a little bit.So rather than keep adding oil I want to just fix it.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Go to the dealer and get a new one. They are disposable and it is suggested they be replaced whenever the oil is drained. I see no harm is reusing them, but if yours is cracked it is time to replace it. Another thing, you do realize it is a crush washer right? Once it gets compressed it may look like it is cracked when it really isn't in which case you may have another issue. 

Z


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The drain plug washer on the KA24 is 10 mm. You can get them at Advance Auto.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I found you can get OEM type copper drain plug washers in bulb on Ebay. You can get them in bags of 10, 30, 50 and so on. The more you get, the cheaper the price. Nissan usually sells them for around $1 each. I think I paid $18 for 30 if I remember correctly, free shipping. I service several Nissans and they are also used on many of the AT drain plugs, as well.


----------

